# Good Humor Worksman Ice Cream Bike



## TJ31324 (Mar 9, 2010)

Hey everyone im new to the whole world of bicycles and recently this Good Humor Ice Cream Cart came into my posession and I was wondering if there is anyone out there than can tell me a little about it and possibly how much it is worth in current condition and restored?  I have been trying to find some kind of identification number on it, but I cant.  The only markings is workman on the seat and good humor on the cooler.  The current condition is a slight rust on all of the metal, one bell that needs to be reattached, and bent fender.  Thank you for everyones help.


----------



## OldRider (Mar 9, 2010)

Pretty neat!! I'm not sure you where you are but up here in Canada Good Humour icecream is still a popular brand, the company would likely kill for an outfit like yours!


----------



## Strings-n-Spokes (Mar 10, 2010)

Try checking here for a reference of what a new one costs. Hard to tell how old yours is but it looks to be in pretty good shape.

http://www.worksman.com/


----------



## TJ31324 (Mar 10, 2010)

Thanks Guys just got off the phone with worksman they werent very helpful........


----------

